
Caching and Processing 2TB Mozilla Crash Reports in memory with Hazelcast - there
http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/4/12/caching-and-processing-2tb-mozilla-crash-reports-in-memory-w.html
======
blinkingled
> Mozilla processes TB's of Firefox crash reports daily

Why? Likely because most of them are duplicates? Could they not be a little
bit more clever about it and do something like generate a "signature" for each
crash report and compare it against the server and only submit unique ones?

Or are they really getting TBs worth of unique crashes everyday? In that case
sounds like they have a bigger problem.

